# What do snail eggs look like?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I found some eggs on a once snail infested plant.I don't know what kind of snails they are, I know they are rather common around here, got the plant at petco. Anyway, there is a clear 'sac' with several little white dots in it. Think I'm about to be further infested?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm afraid so!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

ugh.... I wonder if ghost shrimp will eat them, they are in the tank with my 'mommie' shrimp.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Pond snails. I don't think shrimp would eat them but you can trap them easily with an empty, clean pill container. Drill a few small holes into it, put fish food inside, close the lid and the trap is set for the snails. Shrimp should be too large to go into the trap. If you do this a few times eventually you will get rid of them.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

you can always get the eggs out and destroy them..?


----------

